# Thoughts on PowerStar PSU



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Apr 9, 2008)

The one I'm looking at is a 600w max. I've never really heard much about the company. Does anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## panchoman (Apr 9, 2008)

got ul?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Apr 9, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120243286654&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002
Found it for cheap on ebay.


----------



## panchoman (Apr 9, 2008)

need a clear and good pic of the psu label on the specific model you're looking at


----------



## flashstar (Apr 9, 2008)

For $10, you're asking for your computer to go up in a ball of flames. I'd spend at least $60 on a PSU, otherwise quality will be extremely poor. The PSU is the most important part of your system.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh goodness not again. PSU questions everywhere ....

If you need reliable but cheap here:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817255010


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Apr 9, 2008)

flashstar said:


> For $10, you're asking for your computer to go up in a ball of flames. I'd spend at least $60 on a PSU, otherwise quality will be extremely poor. The PSU is the most important part of your system.



Oh, I completely understand. That's the reason I haven't clicked buy now. When I googled reviews and specs on it I didn't see anything that looked even remotely close to the PSU in the picture. That's why I turned to you guys, maybe one of you have owned one simmilar and can vouch for the company's credibility at least.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh also, just letting you know, I have owned one of those I linked to for about 2 years and still going strong.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 9, 2008)

a $20 psu, regardless of brand will cost you hundreds in new gfx cards and mobo's.  Simple.  I had a zalman psu that I had to return for warantee once and while it was away I chucked in a cheap omni 500w psu and fragged my gfx card, mobo and cpu!!!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2008)

So Mafia, after my personal experience with my FIRST EVER $20 psu, which was better than an Antec that fried a socket a rig, you wouldn't recommend any inexpensive psu?

EDIT: OK ok, I came off harsh to Mafia, I apologize.


----------



## flashstar (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a good quality psu. They usually have deals on the Real Power Pro 750, but this is only $50 after rebate.

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=371926

No one likes Cooler Master, but mine is top quality.


----------

